# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  PowerMill 4 axis mà nhìn như giả 4 trục ấy các bác ạ. giúp e với.

## vanlam1102

các bác có cách nào làm cho dao phay luôn vuông góc với bề mặt phôi không ạ.
giúp e với.
e dùng chu trình Projection-Curve-Finishing. bên phần Finishing. trình này phù hợp chạy dao 4 trục không ạ.

Gcode thì ra đủ 4 trục, nhưng phôi thì cứ quay tròn đều, chả giống 4 trục tí nào các bác ạ.

e cám ơn các bác nhiều lắm ^^.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6...kxQMVdLUkNXMlU






> X40.884 Y-1.049 Z29.308 A3877.591
> X40.999 Y-1.389 Z29.077 A3880.074
> X41.215 Y-1.893 Z28.614 A3883.812
> X41.384 Y-2.227 Z28.244 A3886.317
> X41.571 Y-2.557 Z27.831 A3888.835
> X41.887 Y-3.045 Z27.111 A3892.639
> X42.236 Y-3.524 Z26.323 A3896.483
> X42.614 Y-3.992 Z25.466 A3900.373
> X43.013 Y-4.445 Z24.582 A3904.315
> ...


CHo e hỏi ngu xíu hjhj. trong CIMCO bác nào biết cách bỏ mấy cái màu vàng đi không ạ.
hình như e thấy nó ko phải đường chạy dao. mà nó giúp mình xác định hướng dao. ( luôn vuông góc với đường chạy dao )

----------


## Nam CNC

---nếu ra đủ 4 toạ độ thì chạy 4 trục đồng thời rồi , bước tiếp theo thì em cứ cho chạy mô phỏng xem như thế nào , dùng 1 chương trình độc lập để kiểm tra là tốt nhất , như vericut ... thì lúc đó em mới biết nó chạy như thế nào , có ra đúng biên dạng không chứ đừng đòi hỏi nó luôn luôn vuông góc với biên dạng cắt.

trong chạy 4 trục không phải lúc nào dao cũng vuông góc biên dạng cắt , có những góc gãy khúc nên dao không thể nào vuông góc được chắc chắn chương trình Cam sẽ báo lỗi, nếu giỏi lập trình mình sẽ khoanh vùng dủng phương pháp đi dao kiểu khác để chạy được.

nếu biên dạng đơn giản có thể xử dụng đúng biên dạng của chi tiết làm mặt nền cho dao đi theo , còn quá phức tạp mình sẽ vẽ lại 1 mặt phụ tương đối song song với mặt chính và lướt qua các chi tiết phức tạp và đi dao theo mặt phụ đó thì mới chạy dao được , chứ luôn mặc định biên dạng là mặt chính thì chắc chắn chương trình báo lỗi. Và như thế có những góc dao không đi vào được và mình phải chấp nhận nhưng ít nhiều nó hơn cách đi 2.5D rất nhiều , sau đó xoay phôi đến góc độ nào đó có thể chạy thêm thì mình chạy thêm để ra được biên dạng gần nhất có thể .


Anh chỉ biết phương pháp cơ bản là thế còn chi tiết khai báo đi dao thì không biết , công việc này ông anh ruột của anh làm nên anh bó tay , chứ không phải anh dấu gì hết , biết sao nói vậy , không biết thì im re hehehe.

----------

anlongan, vanlam1102

----------


## Ga con

Bác chạy chế độ finishing nó thế. Chính xác là 4 trục.

Nói thế thôi chứ em không rành Delcam, Mastecam cũng hông rành, haiz. Em chỉ làm tàn tàn trên Visual Mill 5.0/6.0.

Simulation thì em hay dùng Cimco cho nó đơn giản.

Thanks.

----------

vanlam1102

----------


## vanlam1102

> ---nếu ra đủ 4 toạ độ thì chạy 4 trục đồng thời rồi , bước tiếp theo thì em cứ cho chạy mô phỏng xem như thế nào , dùng 1 chương trình độc lập để kiểm tra là tốt nhất , như vericut ... thì lúc đó em mới biết nó chạy như thế nào , có ra đúng biên dạng không chứ đừng đòi hỏi nó luôn luôn vuông góc với biên dạng cắt.
> 
> trong chạy 4 trục không phải lúc nào dao cũng vuông góc biên dạng cắt , có những góc gãy khúc nên dao không thể nào vuông góc được chắc chắn chương trình Cam sẽ báo lỗi, nếu giỏi lập trình mình sẽ khoanh vùng dủng phương pháp đi dao kiểu khác để chạy được.
> 
> nếu biên dạng đơn giản có thể xử dụng đúng biên dạng của chi tiết làm mặt nền cho dao đi theo , còn quá phức tạp mình sẽ vẽ lại 1 mặt phụ tương đối song song với mặt chính và lướt qua các chi tiết phức tạp và đi dao theo mặt phụ đó thì mới chạy dao được , chứ luôn mặc định biên dạng là mặt chính thì chắc chắn chương trình báo lỗi. Và như thế có những góc dao không đi vào được và mình phải chấp nhận nhưng ít nhiều nó hơn cách đi 2.5D rất nhiều , sau đó xoay phôi đến góc độ nào đó có thể chạy thêm thì mình chạy thêm để ra được biên dạng gần nhất có thể .
> 
> 
> Anh chỉ biết phương pháp cơ bản là thế còn chi tiết khai báo đi dao thì không biết , công việc này ông anh ruột của anh làm nên anh bó tay , chứ không phải anh dấu gì hết , biết sao nói vậy , không biết thì im re hehehe.


dạ hj, e sẽ mò tiếp hjhj. bắt đầu khoái vụ này rồi hehe

----------


## jimmyli

em cũng đang tim visualmill 6.0 nè anh gà con có thì share sài với  :Big Grin:  cái powermill ghét cái là phải chỉnh ngày tháng mất cả internet sài gỗ sài visual mill là ngon rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

> em cũng đang tim visualmill 6.0 nè anh gà con có thì share sài với  cái powermill ghét cái là phải chỉnh ngày tháng mất cả internet sài gỗ sài visual mill là ngon rồi


Bản 6.0 hồi trước e xài cái crk nó tưng tửng, cài trên Win7 không chạy, rồi e vứt đâu mất.
Để tìm lại xem sao, lâu lắm rồi không vọc. Mà mấy con Visualmill này dịch chạy chậm thấy ớn.

THanks.

----------

jimmyli

----------


## vanlam1102

> em cũng đang tim visualmill 6.0 nè anh gà con có thì share sài với  cái powermill ghét cái là phải chỉnh ngày tháng mất cả internet sài gỗ sài visual mill là ngon rồi


e dùng bản 9, không phải căn chỉnh gì cả, cài là chạy thôi ^^

----------


## jimmyli

cho ae xin bản full HD đi hihi

----------


## vanlam1102

^^ e download ở đây nè a.

https://kat.cr/delcam-powermill-9-0-...-t9207055.html

----------


## cuong

chà Vanlam1102 tiến bộ zữ, xuất ra đường dao ngầu quá có thể share postprocess gì đó không ?

----------


## vanlam1102

> cho ae xin bản full HD đi hihi


^^ không giấu gì bác, e lên torrent dow về thôi ah. link
kat.cr/delcam-powermill-9-0-03-sp2-t9207055.html

----------


## suu_tam

Rõ ràng là 4 trục sao lại là giả được.
Cứ có A/B/C/W gì gì đó là 4 trục hết rồi.
Còn chạy 4 trục thế nào thì tùy đường dao.

Ví dụ như video dưới, cả hai đều là chạy 1 mẫu chân và đều là đường dao 4 trục.
Một cái là đường dao 4 trục xoay thông thường và 1 cái là đường dao tôi ưu hơn.

Nhưng thông cảm em không dùng PM vì em thấy dùng các cái khác em thích hơn PM.

----------


## suu_tam

> 


Theo như hình này thì là bác đang chạy đúng 4 trục "xịn" Có thể là bác dùng chiếu theo curve.
Và post của bác xuất ra nó không đồng hướng trục với phần mô phỏng nên nó đang bị ngược.
Bác khi chạy sẽ phải lật vế lại hướng trục thì nó mới chạy đúng được.

----------


## Nam CNC

4 trục có phân biệt 2 cách chạy , đa số anh em lập trình xoay tròn trục tâm dao đều hướng tâm xoay của trục A , do đó có người gọi là giả lập 4 trục chạy xoay tròn thôi , lúc đó chỉ có 3 tọa độ được thể hiện Z, A, X ( Y) , còn cách chạy thứ 2 là chạy 4 trục đồng thời , giống bác suu-tam nói , đó là cách chạy tối ưu , lúc này phương pháp chạy bảo đảm dao lúc nào cũng vuông góc nhất có thể với bề mặt gia công chứ không còn hướng tâm nữa , tọa độ xuất ra đồng thời có đủ 4 tạ độ , Z,A,X,Y.

----------


## suu_tam

4 trục xoay vẫn là 4 trục, cứ có thêm trục thứ 4 là 4 trục.
Từ dưng về Việt Nam toàn các siêu cao thủ gán cho nó thành cái tên GIẢ LẬP.

Một đường dao chạy xoay thông thường nó vẫn đều có X, Y, Z, A. Chẳng qua ví dụ các đường chạy dao của nó không chạy tới Y nữa thì Y0 nó giá trị Y0 ngay từ đầu. Chứ ai bảo không có giá trị Y.
Ví dụ Đang chạy sau đó dừng, rồi dịch chuyển ra vị trí Y khác (thường khi mất điện về HOME). Lúc đó Y vật lý nó không đang ở vị trí Y0 làm việc. Bấm chạy tiếp đương nhiên nó chạy về Y0 (nếu trong đường dao có) thì đường nhiên chẳng là 4 trục. Nếu không có Y0 lúc đó nó đâm thằng xuống chạy X, Z, A trên không khí à.
Ví dụ nữa Các đường dao chạy xoay thông thường khi gặp va chạm, để tránh va chạm thường ít nhất sẽ nâng Z nên, nếu chọn phôi trụ thì nó sẽ xoay A nhưng nếu chọn mặt phẳng thì nó chẳng chạy Y ra ngoài để tránh sao.

Tổng kết rõ ràng 4 trục là 4 trục đừng bao giờ các bác nói từ GIẢ LẬP. Chẳng qua là đường chạy dao nó đi thế nào và mức độ tối ưu ra sao thôi.
Còn từ giả lập nó tương đương là mô phỏng. Vậy mô phỏng / giả lập là để cho mình chạy thử nhìn thôi.

----------


## CKD

Nói như bác *suu_tam* cũng không sai.

Nhưng mình hỏi bác điều này. Rất nhiều máy 3 trục, mua về xong lắp thêm trục xoay. Để điều khiển trục xoay đó, họ ngắt tín hiệu điều khiển từ trục X hoặc Y chuyển qua điều khiển trục xoay. Vậy trong trường hợp này được gọi là 3 trục hay 4 trục? Vì rỏ ràng là máy thì có 4 trục cơ khí, nhưng thực sự vần hành thì cùng lúc chỉ có 3 trục. Nếu được bác giúp mình cái khái niệm, tên gọi của những máy thế này với.

Và để lập trình toolpath cho trường hợp này, chỉ cần lập trình cho dao chạy xuyên tâm là được hoặc cứ lập trình gia công phẵng như thông thường.
Với cách làm này.. đơn giản cho việc điêu khắc trên trục là người vẽ cứ vẽ phẵng, chú ý chiều dài hoặc rộng là chuvi cái trục (không cần chú ý cũng chẵng sao). Khi xuất dao cứ xuất như bình thường. Khi chạy thì chịu khó ngồi tính toán lại cái *step per* trong soft rồi cứ thế mà chạy.

Trong ArtCAM có một loại được gọi là *X to A* hoặc *Y to B* khi đó toạ độ từ toạ độ phẳng được tính toán luôn bà chuyển về toạ độ góc. Khi đó thì không cần phải tính toán gì nữa cho phiền phức, ngay cả chẵng cần uốn cái hình thành trụ nó vẫn xuất được tuốt. PM cũng có thể xuất toolpath kiểu này.

Lại nói về máy 3 trục. Số trục theo mình với dân kỹ thuật việt.. gọi là theo thói quen là chính. Mà mình thấy mấy anh tây cũng thế thôi. Đa phần cứ có một hệ tuỳ động theo một phương thì được gọi là 1 trục. Do đó máy CNC xyz thông thường mà gắn thêm trục xoay thì đã thành máy 4 trục. Dù nó là X' hay Y' hay ABC gì thì cũng vậy. Mà đến giờ mình lại thấy không còn giới hạn ở số trục nữa. Với những trung tâm gia công thì số trục đã vượt hơn 6 (theo định nghĩa cũ), nên thấy dùng khái niệm máy nhiều trục. Mà khổ cái là từ 2 trở lên đã gọi là nhiều.

Trở lại vụ 4 trục hoặc giả lập 4 trục. Như đã nói ở trên, giả lập 4 trục là máy có 4 trục nhưng lại chỉ vận hành có 3 trục, trục còn thừa có cho vui chứ lúc đó không vận hành được. Mà máy kiểu này thì mình gặp rất nhiều rồi, chủ yếu là làm quảng cáo, gỗ, điêu khắc kim loại v.v.... và được anh em làm nghề gọi như vậy. Thực sự phục vụ trong công nghiệp thì chưa thấy (tầm hiểu biết còn nông cạn lắm).
Mà trong công nghiệp.. để option thêm 1 trục chi phí không hề hạt giẻ do đó option chỉ để cho vui thì chắc ít ai làm. Lại nói.. xuất được toolpath cho hoạt động đồng thời 4 trục thì không được bao nhiêu trong tổng số người có thể làm CAD/CAM.
Ngay cả với mình, việc xuất 4 trục cũng chỉ dừng lại ở mức lật mặt phôi, còn kiểu múa may êm dịu thì mình không làm kiểu 4 trục mà làm 5 trục.

Ý khắc nữa là ngôn ngữ mình nó hơi bị phong phú.. do đó không nên quá cứng nhắc một vài khái niệm. Rồi tranh luận xem các khái niệm đó nó chính xác hoặc thiếu chính xác thế nào. Với riêng mình thì những khái niệm kiểu này, tức chính xác hoặc thiếu chính xác mà vẫn không ảnh hưởng. Mọi người phần lớn đều hiểu thì vô tư. Cái nào không chính xác mà dẫn tới hư hỏng, sai tè le gì đó mới quan trọng.
Còn vụ CAD/CAM này.. trao đổi kinh nghiệm sao cho xuất được đường dao hiệu quả, ít tốn thời gian gia công, cho sản phẩm đẹp nó quan trọng hơn.

----------


## CKD

Để bổ xung ý trên.
Mình dám chắc là tất cả các máy chạy trục xoay, vận hành với card NCStudio V5 hoặc các bộ DSP là chỉ chạy được các lệnh XYZ, không hề có cái ABC nào. Và cũng chỉ chạy tối đa 3 trục. Mãi sau này mới có thêm DSP chạy 4 trục (hoặc hơn).
Trong khi đó theo quy ước thì trục xoay phải là ABC.. tương ứng với tâm xoay song song với XYZ. Vậy những máy thế này (có 3 trục cơ khí, chạy 3 trục) gọi là máy gì? Vì theo định nghĩa nó đã không đúng!?.

Lại phần lớn máy dùng Mach3. Mach3 cho phép quản lý max là 6 trục. Nhưng có mấy ai tìm hiểu đến mức đó.. đa phần anh em DIY đều nghĩ Mach3 chỉ làm được 3 trục, một số khác nghĩ phải dùng BOB 4,5,6 trục gì đó mới được. Mà thật sự thì phần lớn BOB dù tên gọi thế nào đều có thể xuất tín hiệu được cho 6 trục (trừ USB nhe).

Máy chạy controller dữ như Fanuc, Misubishi v.v.... thì có thể lúc đã có 4,5,6 axis. Nhưng muốn dùng được thì bèo là phải config (thợ gọi là mở service), chưa nói còn phải option thêm phần cứng.

----------


## suu_tam

Vâng đúng rồi bác ạ. Nhưng loanh quanh bác toàn nói những cái cao siêu gà mờ như em ù cả tai. Em chỉ hiểu đơn giản như sau:
Đó vấn đề là ở những chương trình CAM Art nó chỉ là 3 trục. Thay vì chạy mặt phẳng ta đổi chuyển động nó thành trục xoay thì nó vẫn chỉ là 3 trục.
Nhưng vấn đề em đang muốn nói đến là ở đây rất nhiều người lại đánh đồng 4 trục xoay chính là dạng 3 trục kia.
Hai cái khác nhau mà.

Đường dao tạo mặt phẳng rồi đổi chuyển động quay để chạy thì vẫn là 3 trục. Tính toán dao nó vẫn theo phôi/mẫu phẳng. Còn đường dao 4 trục xoay là nó chiếu dao vào tâm trục và đi dao. Vậy nếu chạy thực tế thì nó mới tính toán được đúng dao với phôi/mẫu. Còn việc đổi chuyển động từ phẳng sang quay thì chắc chắn tính toán dao sẽ bị sai. Nếu dùng dao tinh bé không ảnh hưởng nhưng dao lớn, chạy sâu sẽ bị không đúng.

Cho nên các 4 trục xoay là 4 trục không phải là "giả lập".

----------


## CKD

Mở rộng ra xíu.. hỏi tất cả anh em có xem qua chủ đề này.
_Các câu hỏi này chỉ nhằm mục đích tìm hiểu xem anh em ta hiểu về các khái niệm như thế nào. Cũng như tìm hiểu cách gọi thông dụng của cánh thợ, hoặc giới làm nghề.
Không nhằm mục đích tranh luận hay phân định đúng sai gì cả. Mong là anh em nào lướt qua, nhiệt tình tham gia... để chúng ta có cái nhìn tổng quát hơn về máy nhiều trục_ 

Vấn đề 1.
Con máy có 4 trục cơ khí và đều có thể chạy được, nhưng khi chạy thì chỉ dùng được 3, do controller nó chỉ support 3. Trục dư ra đó muốn chạy thì sẽ thay thế 1 trong 3 trục kia, và tất nhiên lúc nào cũng có 1 trục là thừa, không hoạt động. Vậy với những máy như thế này thì gọi là máy 3 hay 4 trục? Gọi tên theo kết cấu cơ khí hay gọi theo giới hạn của controller?
Nếu gọi tên theo giới hạn của controller thì Mach3 được xem là controller bao nhiêu trục? Và máy chạy mach3 là máy mấy trục?

Vấn đề 2.
Với máy chuyên đục tượng đơn giản (trục xoay), nó chỉ bao gồm YZA hoặc XZB. Tức là chỉ di chuyển theo 2 phương thẳng và 1 trục xoay tròn. Vậy máy này có được gọi là máy 3 trục.
Nếu như lập trình 4 axis, nhưng khi làm việc thì 1 axis chỉ đứng yên. Tức là CAD/CAM vẫn cho ra kết quả là XYZA (B hoặc C gì đó), nhưng có 1 trục (X hoặc Y) trong đó có giá trị không đổi (đứng yên). Nạp vào chạy trên cáy máy trục xoay như trên thì gọi là 3 trục hay 4 trục?

Vấn đề 3.
Với vấn đề 2, làm CAD/CAM 4 trục, nhưng hạn chế một trục không di chuyển rồi chạy trên máy 3 trục, cái trục không có đó mặc kệ vì nó không ảnh hưởng đến kết quả. Vậy 
lúc này có thể nói máy 3 trục chạy như máy 4 trục không?

Vấn đề 4.
Anh em làm nghề, có ai gọi những máy trục xoay theo số lượng trục xoay không? Ví dụ máy trục soay, có 2 đầu gia công, tất nhiên có 2 trục xoay. Có ai gọi là máy 2 trục không?.
Vì với máy thông thường, chạy phẳng thấy chẵng ai gọi là 3 trục mà đơn giản là máy đục hoặc máy chạm.

----------


## Nam CNC

hiểu theo gia công thì cái gì nhúc nhích đồng thời trong chương trình chạy thì đó là mấy trục.

chạy xoay tròn hướng tâm , Z A X , Y đứng yên , em hiểu là chạy 3 trục thôi .

Việc chạy 1 file có XYZ , trên 1 trục xoay , trục xoay đứng yên , hết chương trình 1 , nó xoay 1 góc khác và gia công mặt khác thì em vẫn hiểu nó là 3 trục , trục A là đồ gá xoay cho việc chạy gia công.

chỉ khi việc ứng dụng chuyển động 4 chú cùng lúc cho gia công thì em hiểu máy chạy đồng thời 4 trục , lúc đó dao không hướng tâm đâu.

3 trục không có nghĩa chỉ là chạy tịnh tiến , 3 trục cũng có thể là 2 tịnh tiến 1 xoay tròn.

việc gia công như thế nào , chọn xoay hay tịnh tiến là người gia công quyết định , chứ hiểu cao siêu chi mệt.

Đa số 80% chi tiết gia công phay chỉ cần 3 trục và bộ gá đa dạng là giải quyết được

20% còn lại bắt buộc phải xài đến máy 4-5-6.... trục , mà hình như dạo này máy móc loại này ứng dụng nhiều vì giá nhân công đứng máy cao quá nên cái máy có thể làm được là bắt máy làm nên họ suy nghĩ tích hợp nhiều chức năng vào cho nó xong.

---ví dụ như cánh quạt turbo chắc có lẽ nhờ mấy anh 4-5 trục đồng thời mới giải quyết được rồi ạ.

--- Ví dụ như chiếc đế giày , nhìn thì có vẻ phải xoay hay 5 trục , nhưng chuyên ngành khuôn mẫu họ chỉ cần 1 máy 3 trục tịnh tiến và 1 ụ gá mặt và vuông góc có thể chạy đủ mặt chiếc đế , còn phấn ráp mí chỉ cần thợ nguội lại 1 tí là xong.

----------


## solero

> Vấn đề 4.
> Anh em làm nghề, có ai gọi những máy trục xoay theo số lượng trục xoay không? Ví dụ máy trục soay, có 2 đầu gia công, tất nhiên có 2 trục xoay. Có ai gọi là máy 2 trục không?.


Gọi là: Máy đục tượng 2 củ

----------


## cnclaivung

lâu lâu hóng hớt, vậy bác suutam chính là lê quang lợi cao thủ 4truc, vụ này em có nói trên clip của bác ấy, bác ấy phán y như trong tranh luận, từ văn phong đến thái độ y chang, nếu ko phải thì bác suutam bỏ qua he,

----------


## suu_tam

> lâu lâu hóng hớt, vậy bác suutam chính là lê quang lợi cao thủ 4truc, vụ này em có nói trên clip của bác ấy, bác ấy phán y như trong tranh luận, từ văn phong đến thái độ y chang, nếu ko phải thì bác suutam bỏ qua he,


Em là Lợi thì là đương nhiên rồi còn cao thủ thì không phải, cái đó thì bác nhầm.
Chỉ có khả năng đi sưu tầm nền nick đặt là sưu tầm mà, có dấu diếm gì đâu ạ.
Còn quan điểm cá nhân thì mãi là quan điểm cá nhận dù ở đâu thì quan điểm cá nhân vẫn không đổi, đương nhiên ở đâu cách thể hiện chẳng giống ở đâu.

Trong này toàn các bác cao thủ nên chỉ dám ngó nghiêng tý xíu xem có "sưu tầm" được cái gì không thôi ạ.

Còn cá nhân với bác thì nếu em nhớ không nhầm (chắc là nhầm). Có phải bác là một bác mà lần mắng em vì tội chỉ đăng show hàng mà không phải đăng chia sẻ, sau đó em dẫn chứng list một vài video chia sẻ vớ vẩn của em,... đại loại vậy không biết có phải em nhớ nhầm không.
Hi hi.

----------


## dungtb

Cao thủ ẩn danh  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

Eh suutam là Lợi thần thánh đó sao , đi đâu vậy chú ? sao lâu lâu xuất hiện chập chờn thế , đổi thành nick khach247 cho nó thần thánh xem nào.


Việc gia công trục tròn chú là trùm rồi còn gì mà vào đây tranh cải với anh em , thôi thì muốn chỉ dẫn anh em thì huych toẹt cho rồi , chứ hiện nay nhiều anh em vẫn chưa biết đi dao trên trục tròn xoay nữa ( còn đi 3 hay 4 trục đồng thời tính sau ) , mà anh thì cũng chẳng biết đi dao gì chỉ có nhờ ông anh ruột ổng làm file cho thôi , chỉ biết phần cơ khí với 2D tàm tạm.

bữa nào có đụng chuyện với trục xoay lại lôi ổng ra học lại đàng hoàng chứ chém gió 3-4-5 trục hoài nhục cái mặt quá , nói thiệt hoài mà ông Dungtb cứ không tin , đòi lôi ông anh ruột ra xem là ông nào , mà ổng có quan tâm gì cái phay CNC đâu , ngày trước làm máy gia công nữ trang 2 anh em mày mò mỗi người 1 phần mới làm được đó chứ đâu có 1 số anh em trên này , 1 tay cân hết.

----------


## suu_tam

> Cao thủ ẩn danh


Cao thủ thì không phải rồi bác. Còn có ẩn danh gì đâu. Mà tất cả làm gì có bác nào nói là tôi tên là này tên là kia đâu bác ơi.




> Eh suutam là Lợi thần thánh đó sao , đi đâu vậy chú ? sao lâu lâu xuất hiện chập chờn thế , đổi thành nick khach247 cho nó thần thánh xem nào.


Vào cái nick khach274 nhưng không nhớ mật khẩu. Cũng chẳng nhớ mail mủng gì cả đề forgot lại cái password nên dùng luôn nick này. Nhìn quanh toàn là nick tháng 11/2013 cả.
Cái chính là vào đây toàn sưu tầm nội dung của các bác, nên để nick suu_tam là chuẩn rồi.

----------


## Tuấn

Cho em hỏi ké tẹo ạ. Em có dã tâm chế cái kẹp ống này mà chưa biết liệu có phay cnc được không ạ, qui trình phay nên bắt đầu như thế nào, mong các bác chỉ giúp. Em chỉ có con máy C cùi, chạy được 3 trục thui ạ, nên làm đến đoạn nào còn đoạn nào nên đi cắt dây các bác tư vấn giúp em với :

Cái kẹp ống nó hình như thế này :



hoặc thế này :



Mở ra nó thế này :



nó dùng để kẹp cái ống, rồi dùng cưa tay cưa đứt cái ống, cái khe nó dẫn hướng cho lưỡi cưa cắt vuông góc với ống ạ, dung sai 0,5mm là chuẩn rồi.



cái bản lề nó mở cái kẹp ra để kẹp cái ống vào giữa như thế này :



Mua khá đắt, mà em thì cần nhiều loại, phát cho lính đi công trường cưa ống ợ ( mấy cái ống gắn chết trên máy rồi, muốn cắt ra một khúc rồi gắn cái van vào chẳng hạn )
Em có dã tâm chế mấy cái của này mà trình phay của em lởm quá, mong các bác chỉ giáo giúp em

Em củm ơn

----------


## Bluebird

Thực sự nếu người chưa biết gì về gia công 4 trục thì nghe các bác bình luận, chả giúp đc gì nhiều đâu. Bác nào muốn biết tỏ tường thì chỉ có cách bỏ học phí ra mà thôi kaka.
E thấy cũng không nên tranh luận thế nào là 4 trục giả lập hay là 4 trục đồng thời hay gỉ gì gi, nó chỉ mang tính chém gió là chính.
Về bản chất, phần mềm (PM hay phần mềm cam nào khác) đều cung cấp cho chúng ta những công cụ tốt nhất để gia công những chi tiết khác nhau trong những trường hợp cụ thể. Nếu các bác được học thì các bác sẽ biết các nên sử dụng công cụ nào  cho trường hợp đó mà thôi. 
Lấy ví dụ đục cái cột rồng là một trụ tròn, thì có bắt nó chạy 4 trục đồng thời nó cũng chả thèm chạy cho ấy chứ, lúc ấy thì cái nào mới là tối ưu? kaka

----------


## Nam CNC

em thấy bàn và chém gió có ích chứ , ngày trước cách đây mấy năm , anh em chỉ mong có cái máy chạy XYZ cho điêu khắc gỗ là mừng rồi , bây giờ với nhiêu đó gặp khó khăn , anh em mong muốn tìm cách giải quyết , ít nhất có tranh luận anh em mới chịu tìm hiểu , biết coi youtube thì mới biết giả lập hay đồng thời , từ cách hiểu đó đi đến tìm cách giải quyết nó dễ hơn , nếu bác không hiểu những gì mình muốn thì đi học cũng chẳng biết học gì và học thì cũng chẳng hiểu gì lúc ấy tốn học phí vô ích.

--- chi tiết có vô vàn hình dạng , cũng chi tiết rồng trên cột tròn , nó chạy xoay tròn thôi , việc đồng thời là dư thừa chính xác như chim xanh nói , nhưng nếu nó không phải rồng trên cột tròn mà là tượng phật , lúc này không tròn nữa , có lõm , có ngang , vậy chạy tròn sẽ không ra hết chi tiết , phối hợp chạy mặt , xoay nghiêng góc khuất , sau đó chạy tròn , cũng ra hết nhưng lúc này thời gian sẽ tốn khá nhiều vì có nhiều biên dạng chạy trùng lặp , thế là đồng thời giúp mũi dao luôn vuông góc nhất có thể với bề mặt chi tiết lúc này sẽ hiệu quả hơn về độ nét và thời gian.

----------


## suu_tam

Con ếch nó ngồi ở đáy giếng nó nhìn lên bầu trời qua cái miệng giếng.
Ồ hóa ra trời cũng chỉ to bấy nhiêu thôi.
Thay vì chấp nhận kết quả như vậy hãy tìm cách ra khỏi cái giếng để được thấy bầu trời nó thế nào.

----------


## Bluebird

Bác nào thích làm theo chủ thớt thì có thể coi cái video này cũng khá rõ rồi: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eE77pyuH6U
Đối với vật thể dạng này, thì chỉ có thể chạy 4 trục cùng một lúc mới được. Cách làm là luôn cho dao hướng tới đường tâm nhưng là tâm thực của vật thể, chứ không phải tâm của trục A.
Còn cái trường hợp nó bè bè như cái thớt, thì lúc này dao ko còn có thể hướng tâm được nữa mà phải hướng mặt. Riêng phần finishing của powermill có tới gần 30 cái option, bạn dùng được bấy nhiêu trong đó? Bầu trời đây chứ đâu  :Smile:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## suu_tam

Mấy cái video đó chỉ mang tính chất giới thiệu, định hướng. Vì thực tế gia công các mẫu mã đa dạng nó sẽ khác hoàn toàn. Với lại video đó chưa giới hạn được hướng dao nên nó không phải là 4 trục mà là 5 trục.

----------

